# Game 3: Portland Trail Blazers at Minnesota Timberwolves



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Wolves gameday
> 
> 7 P.M. VS. Portland • TARGET CENTER • FSN, 830-AM
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/gameday-preview-wolves-vs-portland/339182761/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rubio started out hot and got the Wolves out to a big lead.

McCollum and Lillard then took the game over and got the Blazers back out in front.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Towns is actually looking like a rookie tonight for the first time in his young career.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

He's still having some good moments through it all tonight. Rubio is having himself another good game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know it's super early in the season, but is Rubio a (very) early front runner for MIP?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want to see Wiggins take over this game.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Huge three pointer for Towns and then follows it up with a big block at the other end.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> I know it's super early in the season, but is Rubio a (very) early front runner for MIP?


If he keeps up the percents, yes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd chance points killing the Wolves.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rubio with the steal and layup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh wow. Called offensive basket interference. Looked good to me. Is that reviewable?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

KG was killing the Wolves down the stretch. Big free throw misses, big rotation misses, and a big missed block-out. Ugly stuff by the one million year vet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That bucket is good. Come on, refs.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like a good bucket to me.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Really?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Even with a lengthy review they get the wrong call? In that spot???


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

And what's the need for the review, here? It's out on Plumlee anyway, right?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If Portland gets the ball, here... this is one of those games that a team could actually protest.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That's atrocious.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Wolves getting screwed on a couple of crucial calls.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Clear foul on Plumlee missed there.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What's going on here?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is kind of unbelievable officiating.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Crazy stuff.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Really hope the Wolves hit the triple here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well so much for that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The refs actually gave Portland this game. You don't see that every day. That was horrible.


----------

